

Ask PG: On-time YC application form replaced by late one? - shotgun

Will the application form I submitted before the deadline be overwritten if I submit a late "updated" application as well?<p>I want to make certain YC has the opportunity to hear my vastly improved (and shortened) product pitch as well mention material progress I've made.<p>But...I don't want to lose out on a full review by ending up in the "late" pile.<p>Suggestions?
======
pg
I don't think you can edit an application you submitted before the deadline.

~~~
shotgun
When I reach the late application form I see all the same information I
submitted prior to the deadline.

